# Campy free hub with Shimano....?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys. I was looking into picking up a set of Fulcrum zeros for my Tarmac SL3. However, the buyer stated that the Zeros currently have Campy free hub body. I am currently running full Sram drivetrain except of the Shimano Ultegra cassette. 

Question: Can this somehow be done without having to change out the Campy free hub? I kind of like the OSB ceramic hubs....one of the reason why I am even looking into the F Zeros. I am assuming that I have to get Shimano hubs to run these wheels....but not sure?!?!?!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

You need the Shimano/SRAM compatible freehub body for Fulcrum wheels:

Campagnolo and Fulcrum Freehub Body at WesternBikeworks

Easy to swap it out. Look at the UK mailorder places and the price is likely 20% less.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Eric_H said:


> You need the Shimano/SRAM compatible freehub body for Fulcrum wheels:
> 
> Campagnolo and Fulcrum Freehub Body at WesternBikeworks
> 
> Easy to swap it out. Look at the UK mailorder places and the price is likely 20% less.


Thanks Eric! Would this shimano/sram freehub body alter the riding characteristics of the Zeros at all? And, is this a simple DIY swap....or is it more involved? Thanks.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks Eric! Would this shimano/sram freehub body alter the riding characteristics of the Zeros at all? And, is this a simple DIY swap....or is it more involved? Thanks.


The swap will more than likely not change the riding characteristics of the bike. The one thing that I have noticed is that the Shimano freehub bodies are a bit more prone to gouging than the Campys. However, this is nothing to worry about. 
Regarding swapping, this really does depend. If your an experienced mechanic with a solid amount of tools, you could definitely do it your self. However, if your not they you will more than likely have to take the wheel to the old LBS to get swapped over.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

No the freehub won't change anything with respect to ride. The Shimano/SRAM freehub for Fulcrum (and Campy) wheels is steel so it does not gouge up like an aluminum freehub (DT for example).

The swap is pretty simple, just requires a 5mm Allen wrench and a cone wrench to remove the outboard portion of the axle and freehub. The trickiest part is getting the new freehub on, the pawls have to be depressed to engage the hub shell. Not difficult, but if you are not much into doing your own wrenching I would get an LBS to do it.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> The swap will more than likely not change the riding characteristics of the bike. The one thing that I have noticed is that the Shimano freehub bodies are a bit more prone to gouging than the Campys. However, this is nothing to worry about.
> Regarding swapping, this really does depend. If your an experienced mechanic with a solid amount of tools, you could definitely do it your self. However, if your not they you will more than likely have to take the wheel to the old LBS to get swapped over.


Thank you. 



Eric_H said:


> No the freehub won't change anything with respect to ride. The Shimano/SRAM freehub for Fulcrum (and Campy)* wheels is steel so it does not gouge up like an aluminum freehub (DT for example).*
> The swap is pretty simple, just requires a 5mm Allen wrench and a cone wrench to remove the outboard portion of the axle and freehub. The trickiest part is getting the new freehub on, the pawls have to be depressed to engage the hub shell. Not difficult, but if you are not much into doing your own wrenching I would get an LBS to do it.


Thanks for that insight. Yeah, although I consider myself somewhat mechanically inclinded, not sure if I want to mess around with something that could effect ride quality/performance. I'll probably watch the guy do it the first time around and learn. Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys, is this the freehub that I'll need to make this work?

Fulcrum Racing Zero,1,3 freehub Shimano Sram | eBay


----------

